# Quaker Meetings



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A long shot here ..

I have a Quaker friend coming for a visit, does anyone know where Quakers meetings are? I expect they will be held in fellow Quakers homes, any Quakers on here?


Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> A long shot here ..
> 
> I have a Quaker friend coming for a visit, does anyone know where Quakers meetings are? I expect they will be held in fellow Quakers homes, any Quakers on here?
> 
> Maiden


That sounds a very long shot !!!! But we are in Egypt so expect the expected


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes. they meet in the quaker place


----------

